# High-rise prisons



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

As with the former plan of turning Ponte City in Johannesburg South Africa into a high-rise prison, I can't imagine how the building will look like and this is going to be planned.

Nevertheless high-rise prison do exist such as this one in Chicago,










What do you think of this idea. And are you favor of such especially if it's located in the downtown?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

well i do not mind, as long they fulfill all the necessary safety standards a prison has to fulfill.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

I can only think of the fictional prison from Game of Thrones, where prisoners are given the option of jumping to their deaths. This would of course offer a huge political/social debate in the real world.


----------



## TheSkyscraper (Sep 5, 2012)

Azkaban prison, Harry Potter, UK


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

As someone studying Urban Planning I don't think high rise prisons in a downtown area are a good idea. In that a lot of things can happen in them such as prisoners setting fires and rotting and the tight and narrow spaces of one of these would be very dangerous.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Amsterdam, The Netherlands:









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2453/3913370358_4c63094d0c_b.jpg


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Finally we're seeing something


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ I was going to post the one in Amsterdam, but josham beat me to it! 

I must say that as a visitor, I found it to be a real eyesore.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Better pic of the Amsterdam one:









http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/1623/bb4ka.jpg



Well there aren't many that's for sure. The one in LA has 6 or 7 floors.


And this one is in NYC:









http://a57.foxnews.com/www.foxnews.com/images/586351/450/350/0_21_111309_mcc.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Would LA's Twin Towers Correctional Facility count as a highrise?


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

I'm kinda sure that a highrise is at least 100m, but correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

Federal Detention Center, Philadelphia PA









http://ewingcole.com/file/2249/GOV_Project_Det_04.jpg


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Taller said:


> I must say that as a visitor, I found it to be a real eyesore.


And it is. I wouldn't want too spend too much money on aestetics though.

When did you visit Amsterdam?


----------



## robertee (Jul 28, 2004)

Santa Clara County Jail (San Jose, CA):


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

It is a very good idea to make a highrise prison. No bars are needed on the windows, because nobody can come up with enough cloth to make a sufficiently long rope to climb down. Besides, everybody deserves a nice view, no matter what his crimes :hahano:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ And if they're sick of their prison life, they can jump! Win win situation.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Exactly :cheers:


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

The Central Jail in San Diego, CA.









From: http://www.top-city-photos.com/san-diego_city_photographs2.htm


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

And this high-rise detention facilities are located in the heart of downtown.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Los Angeles Federal Metropolitan Detention Center is located on the edge of downtown in the Civic Center just 2 blocks away from City Hall. 


US Federal Metropolitan Detention Center by Antelope Balloo, on Flickr


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

I wish we would have such prisons. When I was in jail I was at the third or fourth floor. I'd love to have a cell with such a view :hahano:


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

I understand the need for the interior to be like a prison, but they could spend some more time on the exteriors that the rest of the city has to see!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

High-rise prisons in The US are easily identified through the color and architecture.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

ikops said:


> When did you visit Amsterdam?


This past January... took about a thousand photos! Beautiful city.


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

Why prison in the city center? I have in my head does not fit the idea


----------



## boss-ton (Sep 27, 2009)

Middlesex county courthouse and jail in Cambridge ma next to Boston.

















Its actually currently in the process of being turned into condos.


Chinatown residents in nyc are currrntly protesting the proposed 45 story jail.
*Sending a message: Chinatown residents rally against local jail plan








*
Sending a message: Chinatown residents rally against local jail plan | amNewYork


----------

